# [Q] Couple Questions...



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

1. Would a Micro Sim adaptor work, ergo I want my nexus sim, to work with the charge, if i get it...
2. Where could i get a Droid Charge for SUPER Cheap...

Thanx for all your help!​


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

EricErK said:


> 1. Would a Micro Sim adaptor work, ergo I want my nexus sim, to work with the charge, if i get it...
> 2. Where could i get a Droid Charge for SUPER Cheap...
> 
> Thanx for all your help!​


I use a micro Sim adaptor to swap out my bionic, razr, and charge quite frequently.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

